# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  اجرای برنامه تحت وب در شبکه محلی

## پوریا_م

با سلام
من یه برنامه تحت وب ساده ایجاد کردم.الان این برنامه بصورت یک فایل اجرایی exe هست.
حالا مشکلم اینجاست که برای استفاده کاربران در یک شبکه محلی چکاری باید انجام بدم ؟
آیا حتما باید این exe به فایل dll تبدیل بشه ؟؟
لطفا مراحل اجرای یک برنامه تحت وب در lan رو توضیح دهید.
با تشکر.

----------


## پوریا_م

لطفا در مورد تنظیمات و نحوه اجرای WebApp در شبکه توضیح بدین !؟!

----------


## paladin

اول سوال رو متوجه نشدم!! برنامه تحت وب معمولا asp , aspx,...  هستند نه exe . دوما اگر فایل تحت وب (ASP.*) داشته باشی که ساده است . کافیه یه وب سرور (IIS) راه اندازی کنی . اما اگر exe هست قضیه فرق میکته و به بانک اطلاعاتی و امکاناتی که در نظر دارید اجرا کننده برنامه داشته باشه مربوط میشه.

----------


## Peresident_y

از هر دو روش میتوانید استفاده کنید
برای تبدیل برنامه stand alone به isapi کافیست چند خط برنامه را بصورت زیر تغییر دهید
The .dpr for the standalone:
program signup;

{.$DEFINE _SERVICE_}

uses
Forms,
IWInitService,
IWMain,
SysUtils,
Dialogs,
ServerControllerSignup in 'ServerControllerSignup.pas' 
{IWServerController: TIWServerController},
main in 'main.pas' {frmMain: TIWFormModuleBase},
UserSessionUnitSignup in 'UserSessionUnitSignup.pas' {IWUserSession: 
TIWUserSessionBase},
signupform in 'signupform.pas' {frmSignup: TIWAppForm};

{$R *.res}

begin
{$IFDEF _SERVICE_}
IWRun;
{$ELSE}
Application.Initialize;
Application.CreateForm(TformIWMain, formIWMain);
Application.Run;
{$ENDIF}
end.

The .dpr for ISAPI dll:

library signupdll;

uses
MidasLib,
ISAPIApp,
IWInitISAPI,
UserSessionUnitSignup in 'UserSessionUnitSignup.pas' {IWUserSession: 
TIWUserSessionBase},
ServerControllerSignup in 'ServerControllerSignup.pas' 
{IWServerController: TIWServerControllerBase},
signupform in 'signupform.pas' {frmSignup: TIWAppForm},
main in 'main.pas' {frmMain: TIWAppForm};

{$R *.RES}

exports
GetExtensionVersion,
HttpExtensionProc,
TerminateExtension;

begin
IWRun;
end.

----------


## kermaki

برای اینکه یه برنامه برای شبکه محلی بنویسم که مثلا دسترسی افراد به فایل ها رو چک کنه، و ... از این قبیل تنظیمات رو انجام بده باید چه مباحثی از سی شارپ رو مطالعه کنم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> باید چه مباحثی از سی شارپ رو مطالعه کنم؟


عزیز جان، به عنوان تالار دقت کنید، نوشته تالار دلفی. سوال #C رو باید در تالار #C بپرسید.

----------


## kermaki

:خجالت:  :اشتباه:  ببخشید دقت نکردم  :ناراحت:

----------

